# saintly in his band!



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2008)

this was the band i used to play in "amor" this was recorded at the famous rockpalast festival. im in the red t-shirt. i never really was the best rocker   
anyway them days are gone.

mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyBkdn6l ... com/tv.htm


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2008)

That was cool, like the sound you play very good, shame it didn't work out 
Only thing I can play is Guitar Heroes III on the Wii LOL


----------

